# Cooler Master Hyper 212X & NZXT Gamma



## saurabh_bansal90 (Mar 12, 2015)

Im planning to get the CPU Cooler *Cooler Master Hyper 212X*.

But not sure if it will fit in my cabinet.
I have an NZXT Gamma.

Your help would be appreciated.

Dimensions from their respective website.

*Heatsink*

Dimension	120 x 79 x 158 mm / 4.7 x 3.1 x 6.2 inch
Heat Sink Dimensions	116 x 51 x 158 mm / 4.6 x 2.0 x 6.2 inch
Heat Sink Material	4 Direct contact heatpipes / Aluminum fins
Heat Sink Weight	492g / 1.1lb
Heat Pipes Dimensions	ø6mm
Fan Dimension	120 x 120 x 25 mm / 4.7 x 4.7 x 1 inch

*Cabinet*
190mm(W) X 449mm(H) X 508mm(D)

For rest of my Computer accessories please do refer my signature.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 12, 2015)

212x will certainly fit in Gamma.


----------



## saurabh_bansal90 (Apr 15, 2015)

bssunil said:


> 212x will certainly fit in Gamma.



Thanx a lot mate finally installed the heat sink.

Here are the temps after running Prime95 for 44 minutes(Cool & Quite Off).

212X is amazing...


PS. Previously had under-clocked the processor to 3.4Ghz and still the temps would reach 60-62 while playing Far Cry 4 with cool and Quite on.


----------

